# visa



## tch7 (Oct 13, 2008)

can anyone tell me if there is a time limit for moving to canada once you have received your visa?


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

*Time Period*



tch7 said:


> can anyone tell me if there is a time limit for moving to canada once you have received your visa?


yes, usually you may have a time period of 6 months after having your visa to move to Canada, so be careful and try to complete your packing and reserve your seats within this time period. I think when you receive your Visas they mention the time period in a letter with it.

Thanks.

-Kamran Mahmood
[email protected]


----------

